# LumberJocks is Going to the Dogs (4 minutes to load)



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Now why the hell would someone use that title for a topic? Have you looked at the postings on this site lately? Half of the postings are by dogs. These are very intelligent animals. With a brain about one tenth as powerful as ours and no opposing thumbs, they are still able to turn out some really great projects. And not only great projects, but they're giving some great advice too. Hell, that means they type also. You do know where this is going don't you? Are some of you so butt ugly you can't show your face? Don't you think you have worn the dog thing out though. I counted the dogs on this site. There are exactly 85 of you dogs out there. Sorry Raymond made 86 a couple of days ago. Then two more came along making it 88. If I were to pick a dog for me it would be this one below :










Don't get me wrong, if that's what floats your boat go for it. There's just too many Joneses keeping up with the Joneses though. Now some of you get it and chose other animals to portray you at this site. There are gerbils, squirrels, fish, rats, elephants, parrots, and about five cats. But, I feel that most of these are just a poor substitute for that great animal the dog. Now if you're going to use a cat, how about one like the one below. Now is that butt ugly or what ?










To slightly change the subject, some of you show a real imagination. One of you lazyfiremaninTN has clamps on his head and NuWaveDave has his head way up "it". Olaf Gradin and ScottyB are just too dapper for words. Now, wooder likes to show his prowess with the ladies (you lucky "dog"). And of course we have to vote Termite the "sexiest" LumberJock alive. And we can't forget the ladies. You guys must admit the LumberJock "ettes" as a group are the best looking of any hobby or vocation. One was a wooden mermaid and did so well at this site, and like Pinoccio, got turned into a real girl (and pretty too). Girls … here's looking at you.










And you … YES YOU … hiding behind those LumberJock emblems, shame on you. Show yourselves, it will free your minds. We promise not to laugh out loud at you, well not too much anyway. But, please don't use a dogs face, that's been taken. And who is the bravest one at this site? Me of course, have you looked at my picture? Oh, if any of you take any of this seriously, then stay behind those dog faces.

P.S. This was supposed to be posted for April Fools Day, but I'm in So. Cal. checking out Allison's favorite wood store. I will be traveling home on the 1st.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Still trying to cause problems Odie. You don't seem to learn do you.

But great post.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

The cat on the tummy. Did your wife take that photo?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes my wife took that !!!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Pretty funny photos.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Odie,

You put a lot of effort into this one didn't you?

You made my day. I strongly suspect that you got your April fools post in early because you know it probably won't be the last. We have some real creative folks on board.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Odie

Great Forum!! Your dog picture gets my vote. Thank you for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Odie. But you did miss Dan in statement of ones with imagination. No one know what his picture is going to be next.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am amazed at their ability to type, have spouses (based on their convos) and have jobs in the real world…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

as for being butt ugly I gotta admit--that is not my picture…I got some young hot couple from Napa Valley to pose for my LJ photo…trust me…it was a good decision…


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Great pre-April Fools Day post Odie! Is that your wife reflected in the mirrored shades? In any case, love the photos. Never stop laughing! That's what my grandfather always said, and he just passed, at 107!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Again, Odie… I love you, man.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

You guys have to check out the jocks … check Dan and Peggy they get it.

And I love you too Blake ….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

we have fun together… dualing laptops and all


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Odie!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, Well, Well my friend would you like a drink of
 to get that foot down your throat or perhaps a little of this would be in order. LOL!!!

But whatever the case may be, I love the humor! I think we all can use a good laugh once in awhile!!!
Sooo I am going to go jump in my car and take a little ride and smile, and think to myself "I can't believe you did all that counting! nor can I believe you can count that high!!!!

Ya know what they always say? 
It takes one to know one!
(and the mermaid comment didn't hurt either)

And you know what I always say,


Allison


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW Allison WOW can you believe it … I can't think of anything to say. Do we share brother in laws ? Mine sent me those penquins too. So this is why you kept asking me when I was posting. I'm so proud of my buddy.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haha nice chuckle
(for the life of me I can't figure out why people think it's funny to stare at a dog's butt.. but to each their own) haha


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

This is a strange thread. Entertaining, but strange.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

You never know what you'll find here on LumberJocks. No doubt, this is a strange thread. However, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has noticed the preponderance of puppy pictures.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

giggle, giggle. good one, Odie. Allison, you don't look old enough to be an old hippy.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

It's a dog's life being a LJ

Lee


----------



## JimB (Oct 14, 2007)

ROFLO

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/btree50/dufus003.jpg


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

JimB that was great !!!!

Everyone …. click on the address above … I dare you not to laugh.

And check out woodpick ,he just got here and gets it. You both are great … thank you.


----------



## JimB (Oct 14, 2007)

Odie, 
Sad thing is, thats my dog. He likes to chase his tail, I guess you could say the wrong way. He does this and actually sits on his head. Oh to be flexible again.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

What are you talking about Odie, your using a dogs picture too….....OOPS….erase erase erase


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, Odie… Here's the big reveal… well, almost.

Yes, that is a picture of me hiding behind a picture of… well… me. JUST FOR YOU…










If, however, you were looking for a more civil picture, you could go here.

Thanks for the entertaining post…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you all … keep those cards and letters coming.


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Got to say this has been a very amuzing and entertaining thread - Great Fun Topic.

One point have you noticed how many people look like that little lumber jock guy !

PS: Actually my dog is the Lumber Jock I just do the typing, you see he does not have those opposing thumbs and hates getting his nails trimmed!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Odie, I got to thinking, you have the same name as the dog character in the Garfield cartoon…

... cooincidence?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys crack me up. My dog is too dumb to even do anything that looks stupid. (unlike her owner)


----------



## roy (Jan 5, 2008)

have you looked at my picture…? a picture of my dog would be a improvement!!!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

It's not a coincidence that I share Garfield's friends name. He was named after me. Oh, I just got home from L.A. ... Thank God …


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Dan, stop hitting me.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

we have way too much fun ..


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Dan, I can't keep track of you. You keep changing.


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

You people crack me up. OK because of you I'm posting my picture … Thats Dude


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

I needed a break from my head, and now I need a break from your heads. Where do you come up with stuff like this? My psychiatrist just decided to take me off meds!!!! LOL

The cat tat is pretty wild though.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I once had a Dog named Odie, He was very intelligent and sophisticated,



Untill the weekend came!!! He never came home.



Must have been hanging around the Odie LJ gang!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

eeeeeeeehhhh HHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWW ! we cookin' with gas now ! love that unknown woodworker's avatar …. we rockin now


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Even better, I make projects with this silly finger my owner stuck on my head! <woof>


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I have something sad to report … There are 7 new dogs at lumberJocks since this was posted. I will not give up. Dan, you're right… we rockin now.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​
Another DOG photo ….


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

What's going on? Your animation is not working on your profile photos .. Peggy,Dan, and Brad_Nailer.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Steve …. One less dog … WOW !


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Dogs Rule !!!!


----------



## brad (Sep 17, 2007)

My little buddy sirs on a stool and watches me work, her hearing protection works well ,but her eye protection keeps slipping down on her nose. she gives excellent advise and is very comforting when I finally sit down and ponder all the mistakes i made while we were in the shop. 
(we both get yelled at if we drag any sawdust upstairs)


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

The reason I use a pic of my dog (China) is that I haven't been able to teach her how to work the camera and take one of me. We're working on it though.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Brad & Doug you both have very good excuses, but they just won't cut it here. I am glad you two see the humor in it all though. Almost one thousand of you have laughed at this topic …. just three thousand more to go.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I have to tell a story …. One of you (nameless) wants meet me at the Sacramento Woodworking Show this weekend. I will need to look for a guy that looks just like the LumberJocks logo. Gee, I hope he remembers what I look like. LOL, LOL, LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

the animations have dis-appeared. Sent an email to Martin and he said a software update causes the .gif animations to be frozen in the avatars.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for info friend … These computer geeks can't leave anything alone….. ref: Murphy's Law of Computing.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/3014


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Odie, This thread has been pretty entertaining…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Steve … is that where my teeth went ?


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I couldn't help but notice that D'NL has GONE TO THE DOGS!

I think you've run them all off from here to there… lol.


----------



## Knottyguy (Apr 20, 2008)

Steve…I checked out Sue's Hanging Animal Quilts and didn't see one hanging animal. What's the deal?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

STEVE .... BAD BOY you linked to my site. Knottyguy … What? Dan you never fail to make me laugh ….


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry Odie, I accidently deleted my pic above Dan's…


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Dan, this one is for you…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

too much fun here !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I haven't been looking …. I see I'm going to have to find some pictures to put here. You two are WAAAAAY ahead of me.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

DANG!!... I GOTTA WATER THE DOGS AGAIN!!...


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry Dan, Steve is way ahead of you with this one. I think only we three are looking at this …. WHO CARES ….


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

For now this what I had … Happy Mothers' Day you mothers ….........


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

<laugh> how did I miss this thread? Great


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

mrtrim You've out done yourself this time. I had one very close to that, but was afraid to post it. snowdog … where have you been. Dan, I'm "dizzy" ... help.

mrtrim, I guess there are worst things than getting kicked out of the NFL.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

good one steve ….. *I SAID GOOD ONE !*


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I made a mistake and assumed that folks would be talking about their dogs' pictures so I have checked this thread much. That might have been wise because I think I hurt myself laughing at what's been going on here. I guess I'll have to keep up.

Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*It ain't the size of the dog in the fight… it's the size of the fight in the dog…..*


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*IT'S THE FORUM POST THAT JUST KEEPS GIVING*


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

*YES AND LETS NOT FORGET TO LEAVE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR UNCLE ODI !!*


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes it just keeps giving … and so MrTrim's dogs … my stomach hurts from laughing.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*HEY!!... I THINK I FOUND SOMETHING!*


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

its called french pickin ! lol my ex used to do it sometimes when…... hey wait a minute whered you get that picture ? lol


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i hope that

```
#^%
```
 didnt let you drive my buick !


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*LOL*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

MrTrim, if this joint is where you married her, then I can see what went wrong… (was it next door to a Buick dealership?)


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

no steve, we considered them however we did the deed right here because they offered a free cookie


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

lol Some of you are coming dangerously close to the line. 









I'd one-up you but I might get kicked off. But then again we could find out where the line is. You first!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

This is hurting I have to stop. I'm laughin to long and hard.


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

lol If this keeps going I'm going to have to bring out the big guns!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Flickr* uploader isn't working, so this is the best I can do. Actually it looks like a couple of LumberJocks.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*"dirtclod I see nothing wrong with that … it's just a boy and his dog", he says as he's crying.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

I saw that llast boy and dog on America's Funniest Videos. And yes he did!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks like that chihuaua lost half his body weight. And now i know who Dan Looks like…Tank Abbot.

Don't mess wid Dan.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*You guys have busy while I've been gone*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

This cat graduated from dirtclod's "Ninja warrior cats" school

Apparently though, Odie's cat above must not have graduated… he'll have to retake the class on "stealthy escape 101."


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

This one graduated, he's tough as nails!!


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

I guess I haven't had enough coffee this morning. This is all I could do in a pinch.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

dirtclod- LOL!!!

Y'know.. there's nothing like having lunch on the back porch… I guess curiosity really does kill the cat… 









I 'spose that if the eagle needed something to drink during his meal on the porch, he could have one of these, shaken- not stirred:


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, there's nothing like a bite to eat.


----------



## stumpy (May 11, 2008)

oh you guys are funny thanks for the laughs


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Note to mrtrim and stevekortz


My name* IS* Buick!!

*AND*


Who Let the dogs out?


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Who Let the dogs out?


Buick


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

Wheeeeeeee….


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

me and ole SPOT went over to the beach to pick up chicks , right away he "stakes out " a real looker for himself !


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

in case your wondering it didnt go well for him ! so i tried it , didnt go well for me either . ill never listen to him again , he dont know squat about pickin up chicks !


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

so here we sit taking turns on the google !


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I think there is something wrong with your method Trim, can't put my finger on it but will let you know when I come up with something.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

MrTrim-LOL…

Did you get your techniques from this guy? That might be the start of the problem…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

You guys have been busy shopping for photos at the same place as me. How are we doing Grumpy? I had this first one to post for MrTrim, but Flickr wasn't working yesterday. So here it is a little late. It ties in nicely with your Xwife stories. *Allison*, where have you been?



















*GRUMPY* have a nice smile.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*HI IT"S ME AGAIN*


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm glad we got off them cats. This, BTW, was supposed to be about dogs. I think I'll get rid of mine.









Any takers?


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Now we are running into each other here. *MY STOMACH HURTS.* DIRTCLOG … good one … *THEN I post to dirtclog and Steve has left a "PILE"*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*Y'all said you had HOW MUCH to drink??? Step out of the car, please.* ... lol…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*THAT FEELS SO GOOD … *


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Odie, were you airing out your dirty laundry on that last pic?


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL!
But, it's that time of day again. I think I'll kick back and relax before turning in for the evening. Goodnight all.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

I think my dog's joined again, she tried to tell me this is the way *all* the cool pups are dressing these days… however I did catch her trying to intimidate that hedgehog.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*RUN RUN RUN!! EVERYBODY OUT!!!! THERE IS AN ODIE IN THE WATER!!!! *


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

There he is in the water!!!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Odie,
You and this thread really fry me!!!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

But what are friends for!!!

PEACE!!!


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

Something seems odd this morning. 









What Happened last night?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*I'm an ARTIST!!*


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

I see.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*GOOD MORNING DAN AND EVERYONE .... IT'S TIME FOR A McODIE* You guys in the east got an early start.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

"Lumberjocks is going to the dogs" Huh!

Funny Videos


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I got here way too late, but no way could I have kept up with this madness. Great humor guys. Wow, funny. You guys and gals are too much. mike


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*FUTURE LUMBERJOCKS*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

In case some you aren't following the "what are you having for breakfast where you are crowd", *MrTrim strikes there too.* You need to go on the road and get paid for what you say Mr Trim. *YOU ARE GREAT !* This is what I'm talking about. ...

the perfect breakfast

You're sitting at the breakfast table and your son is on the cover of the box of Wheaties, your mistress is on the cover of Playboy, and your wife is on the back of the milk carton.


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

MrTrim,

Is Odie being too hard on you? Maybe you need to use this?









(A new forum standard - courtesy of Dirtclod.)

Just edit out my handle and place in your own.! LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Well Dan it's like this … TOO MANY BANANAS FOR BREAKFAST!*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Not dog related… but I had to post it… lol


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*NEVER GIVE UP!*
"Oh yeah Big Bird, You're goin' down!!"


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Have you ever had a really bad day?

(not Odie, he's in the only one car driving away from it… lol)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Great post Odie. I really do need to stop by more often.


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh we left the dogs a while back. Now we're on a new trail.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Bananna's have their problems too


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dirtclog, someone needs to hold you down after the road paint. Steve and rest of you aren't far behind (as Odie wipes more tears from his eyes from laughing … thank you all).*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*WHOA!!! LOOK AT THOSE DOVETAILS!!!*









*YO QUIERO BUBINGA…..*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I came across this on patrol one night… it's a little hatchback car with a piece of plywood over the back windshield and a very large John Deer lawn tractor on the top. This huge lawn tractor was loosely held on by this little bitty strap on the front. (Sheesh!)

It's kind of a bad pic, I took it with my cell phone.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

This is what Odie does for a hobby…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Peggy likes this one.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Smile Odie!
I wanna see them tears of laughter!
Between you and Steve and Dan , I'm picturing the "Who do you want for president? picture. You all are a riot. 
You guys ROCK!!!
Matter of fact all this much fun is on the verge of being illegal, Ah but that is just a sick bird!
PEACE!!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*"Wow, nothing feels better in the morning … I needed that. Now it's time to wonder over to Dan's topic and see what's for breakfast."*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a great post. Made me decide to change my pic from ugly dog to ugly mug.

This post is hilarious.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Welcome to the living Kirk* .... dirtclog, you did it again !!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

I find this a bit cutesy for my taste but it's curious.

Puppy loves chicks video: http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?cl=7847053

I couldn't get it to post but watch the "Jerry the dog" video. You'll hopefully see it on the same page.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*"Earthling, you look like a tasty morsel. After I finish with you, I'll check Dan out."*


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

Not sure about the size of the fight in the dog theory! But then again my moneys on the little one.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

The one on the right looks like he just cut the cheese!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Sir Lobsteeer, I ave you noaw!!... Zee days of you pilaging zee undervorld are over!!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

This dude has some serious LumberJock potential!! Someone needs to invite him to the site! Notice the very small black sliver of cop car hood at the bottom of the pic… this guy must've got pulled over. I'm sure the only reason the officer pulled him over is the busted rear drivers side tail light (probably from backing into the corner of the wood barn at the sawmill). lol….

I 'spose his woodoworking project is going to have to wait!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Arrrgh; now that weve fed the cats to the sharks….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## MSRiverdog (Mar 3, 2008)

This is the best thread I've ever seen anywhere, and I'm a dog.


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm glad you're enjoying this and find it Charmin. I was worried someone would complain that it chapped their rear.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I feel a nap coming on* Welcome all you new to the show … even you "dogs". DAN, way to go. Are those some of your new breakfast treats? No more biscuits and McOdies for you … huh.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Dirtclod- speaking of a chapped rear….


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Hooooooowwwwwddddyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Remember woodworking safety week…..


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

BUT…This is my picture!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

so steve , were you able to get your pompe injection or were they closed for the remodel ? (sign in right lower corner ) . and what would that be exactly ? personally ive avoided anything with the word injection linked to it regardless of what gets injected or where ! lol


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

odi took the bill clinton pledge and promised nothing happened with the bi##h next door .

so *DUDE * explain this !


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

The Pompe Injection does seem incredibly suspicious, doesn't it?... lol… Maybe that's what you have to take in order to get brave enough to stand on that death trap of scaffolding… lol…


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

brave ? you want some of me fool ?


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe they should've used this type of safer system to do work up high. I mean, heck… forklifts are safe, right? And two *have got *to be better than one… lol


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

*never , ever * stand on the top step !


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

MrTrim…that's hilarious…!...


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

This isn't a safety issue is it? (notice the rocket that the plane launched by the traffic controller's right arm… DOH!)


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

un safe is what id call whoever crapped in these guys easter baskets !


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL!!...

Don't worry, this little kid will take care of things if they get out of hand…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*First I'm going to have peanut butter for breakfast …*










*Then it's on to work.*

*OK Steve you hold it still now … then when you nod your head, I'll hit it.*










We missed you Mr Trim … welcome back.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

steve i knew i recognized that kid !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Mr Trim, those two guys (5 photos before) are the result of very unsafe sex.*


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

just another routine day in the life of scott bryan posting on l. j . ! lol


just hackin on ya scot sorry ! lol


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Another future LumberJock ….


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

and another !


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

That car with the lumber in it was a good one Steve. You think he got his training from these guys?










Oh, I could of told you that you wasn't going to fit before you tried to jump in!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Present day LumberJock …. Mr. Trim, is that you?


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i been a little ruff on odie here lately so i decided to kinda reinforce our friendship !

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee172/mr-trim/love_you_********************.jpg


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't we all wish that we had one of these….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Instead of you all doing this
I thought that I would give you all a "PEEP SHOW" 
Don't say I never gave ya all nothin!

Funny Videos


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Allison- LOL

This is what you get when you smell some bad shoes…


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

wow you guys are going crazy here! lol! i love watching this whole thing go along, its so funny!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

OK Odie…. I'll hold on, and if you think you're getting too heavy, then just let me know and I'll cut you loose…


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

NEVER call ODI on the video phone !!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I just washed my hair and can't do a THING with it…..


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*THIS IS YOUR DOG….. *










*THIS IS YOUR DOG ON DRUGS…..*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

PEEP show … huh


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Everyone needs to gobble up a little Volkswagon bling when they can….


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Babe-a-licuos hat … huh guys?*


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Guys this is a riot. This just keeps getting better. I have always said I firmly believe in the imagination and ingenuity of fellow LJs. i see nothing here to detract from that.

Thanks all for the chuckles. Some of these arrree- inventive shall we say. 

Thanks for the hacking too. I appreciate that.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*When Good Dogs start to go bad.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

hear what ?


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i dont know where he learned this trick , i seldom drink . ( unless im alone or with somebody )


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know how she can make her car payment AND her dog food bill payment…. lol…


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

This dude *HAS GOT *to be a LumberJock!!!!!! If he's not, someone needs to invite him…. 
Check out the drawknifed handlebars, and the front suspension… very nice!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

Steve,
I like the wooden bike. I bet it sounds like a wooden rollercoaster on bumpy roads. I wonder if the inspiration came from here?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Great bikes dirtclog …. just shows you, you can use Baltic Birch for "anything".*

*I've had a rough few days …. Time to relax and watch the game.*


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

Odie,
If you want to relax get yourself one of those *********************************** swimming pools.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Odie, If the games over are you ready for your walk now?


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Dan my dog jumps higher than your dog, Neener, Neener, Neener




And he stands pretty too!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Step AWAY from the bar, Odie

<a href="http://www.funnyjunk.com">


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Allison… I was laughing so hard at that "Say no to Crack" pic…. thought I was going to shed some tears. I'm hanging that one up at work…

I was rolling on the floor…


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

This interpreter needs to take better ENGRISH classes…


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

This cow must be a world traveler…


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*Sometimes life is pretty unfair…. *










*Other times, it's just downright ugly… *










*WOW, is it ever ugly… *


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Hot Dog anyone:










Maybe take a little nap:


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

the goldbergs poodles keep leaving " lawn cruellers " in my yard so i picked this little rascal up off e bay !


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*I'm with you Gary, a nap sounds in order… *


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*Hey, whatever works. (Git-R-Done!)*




























*.....AND… What is that he's hauling, you ask?*










*Oh Yeah… Git-R-Done!... *


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

love that bus. wish I had thought of that !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

the " middle class " aint dead yet !


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

This thread is spinning wildly out of control…


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Allison, GOOD ONE (or many). All of you have been so busy. I timed it … it took a minute and a half to down load this topic this morning. Steve, you were just here. I have to get busy and put something here.*

*Is this what you were talking about before Steve?*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Gotta love that duct tape. We old snowmobilers used to call it "high speed tape".*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Odie, I think we're all laughing at this thread because we've all found something, somewhere in here that we've done… (or encountered… somehow… by somebody… at least somewhat)... lol


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

so what are you saying steve , are you doing a little cow licking when no ones around ?? lol


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

when the "club " just isnt in the budget


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

I sure do eat other animals. But I guess it's just a matter of personal taste, since I prefer hot chicks to dogs. lol


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's a tip for all the speeders… when this happens, *DON'T* tell the Trooper that you were driving the speed limit…


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

From the "You can't teach ol dogs new tricks Dept" I just received this by e-mail and thought it might give a chuckle: One day, while going to the store, I passed by a nursing home. On the front lawn were six old ladies lying naked on the grass. I thought this was a bit unusual, but continued on my way to the store.

On my return trip, I passed the same nursing home with the same six old ladies lying naked on the lawn.

This time my curiosity got the best of me, & I went inside to talk to the Nursing Home Administrator. 'Do you know there are six ladies lying naked on your Front lawn?'

"Yes,' she said. 'They're retired prostitutes - they're having a yard sale.'


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*AH, new computer to log onto LumberJocks with.*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*So all you lumberJocks that are my brother "DOGS"*










*HAVE A GOODNIGHT !*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*OOPS … [email protected]#^%&# &^% ... Had a wee bit of a problem, We did. Oh and we were celebrating "SAFETY DAY" and all. Does anyone want a good deal on truck? At least I didn't have to carry the wood too far.*










*This is what it really looks like when "city folk" come to Truckee to cut firewood.*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Holy Cow Odie!!... That's hilarious…!!...

LOL… still laughing… !!!...


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

What picture you didn't post, however, was this dude's buddy that he brought along to help cut the tree down. This guy came prepared with an airbag, just in case the tree fell on him. He's a whole lot more smarter-er than the dude with the truck… lol


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

<a href="http://www.funnyjunk.com">


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Odie
You Da Man!!!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

well if being shot thru the heart by some red neck aint humiliating enuff , the mutts gotta get some braggin rights too !


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

mrtrim,

*Kin's Revenge:*


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

oh yes bambi does blackrock !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*OH my stomach hurts. Mr Trim, Dirtclog, Steve, and Allison, you are all making my eyes water from laughter.*

*By the way, this guy drove our woodcutter to the insurance company.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

odi i think he was trying to get his moneys worth !


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i posted this on martins whats your dream prize thread since i didnt get the boot thought id share it with you guys too !


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

I've been looking for that. Mr. Trim, have you been between my pillows? OOPS sorry you hunks.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

yes its very warm in here bag head ! lol


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Unknownwoodworker, I found your pets…..


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I saved them from this dude, who was trying to run them over on his bike… It's a good thing those little 'fellas were quick.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

steve pulls over a very young rodny king !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*You guys make me smile. I wonder how long before we hear from old bag head again.*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Backup is en route….


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

This one drives some people crazy… see how long it takes you to find the human head in these coffee beans (and yes, there is one in it!)...


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

bottom left of center 45 sec. whats the prize ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS, MRTRIM, YOU'VE WON AN ALL EXPENSE PAID LUXURY CRUISE WITH:










*(HEY, YOU ASKED…LOL)*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

found this photo … worlds fattest dog


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*Well, he looks like a MAD plant eater, anyway… lol*


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

wow steve she got every thing a man could want …..
big muscles .,,
a moustach .. 
hairy chest ..
shave her back take her into town !! oh yeaa !


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

meanwhile back at the ranch …......


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

to all members of this thread ….


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

One of these days, Sam, we're gonna bust out of this joint…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Dan- *YIKES!!... *I think I'd be running the other direction from that thing…










and, hey, You're icon is pretty cool… it's always an adventure to see what or who you're going to be every day…


----------



## Davesfunwoodworking (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!! What can I say so many things could be done in the time you all have put in to this Dog thing… I dont know like woodworking maybe. Who really thinks this is funny????? I really think this blog is for the dogs. I think they all win give them all a bone. Now lets not forget the cats lets give them to the dogs…..... Now thats funny sh-t I dont care who you are thats funny…......LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Well you can't keep a good dog down


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

You guys all crack me up!
I think you are all full of hot air (To be polite)


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah to HELL with polite,
ODIE QUIT RINGING THE DOORBELL WOULD YA?


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

It's just a picture! I am not suggesting anything, 
HONEST!!!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Allison- LOL… that doorbell…. lol… that's some serious Redneckerous Redneckitude…

Speaking of that… :


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm glad this sign is posted… I always bring my pet cow to town…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Found this on the internet … new species of frog discovered on a remote mountain in Argentina


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Now it's time to go back to the wettest arts and crafts show I've ever done.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea Steve and when Odies done a ringin the doorbell and eatin your fine meal of dogs, well then there's a real nice swing down yonder, he can have a sit!

<a href="http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd148/Moon-Writer/Sparkle%20Tags/?action=view&current=f20940d4.gif" target="_blank">


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

My Shadow!!!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

or yours!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL… 
funny thing about that couch swing… we have a house in a few towns north of us that has one of those… lol..

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn306/SteveKorz/***********************************-12.jpg


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Well Steve, Do they have a guest house like this?

And I bet ya Odies Palm Pilot looks really familiar to this!

And I don't know if you all heard that the name on this ad at one time said Odie, but he paid someone off to change it!
What do you think?
Yea, me too!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*ALLISON …. You da man, You da man …. I bow to your superior humor … excuse me while I ring the door bell while wiping the tears from my eyes*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Odie,

What have you started here. This thing has taken on a life of its own. My download took nearly two minutes today!!!! Wow.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with you Scott. 
IT"S FAR_OUT MAN


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Dan- LOL.. the dentist cracks me up… 
Allison- It IS far out, man… (rubbing my eyes after that one…lol)
Odie- my dial up connection can hardly keep up.. .lol… you've created a monster…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Now where did I put that [email protected]#$% Door Bell?*










Yup … two minutes. Steve, did you say dial up? that must take half an hour.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*Once upon a time, there was a man named Odie. Odie loved to fish, but Odie found that it wasn't as fulfilling as he had hoped.*


















*Odie needed more, so he got a dog.*










*Odie had a lot of fun with his dog.*










*A sad time came one day when Odie's dog got run over by a car*










*Odie was very depressed from the loss of his friend, so he enrolled in a fishing tournament to cheer him up.*

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn306/SteveKorz/***********************************-19.jpg

*Well, thanks to Odie's superior talent, he won… and Odie took home a LOT of money. He was very surprised and humbled*

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn306/SteveKorz/***********************************-1.jpg
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn306/SteveKorz/***********************************-1mestape.jpg

*Odie began to try and fill the gap of his missing companion, and he began to buy all of life's luxuries…*
*Including a mower…. *










*...a car…*










*... and even a mansion!!*

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn306/SteveKorz/***********************************-mansion.jpg

*(and yes, another DOG…)*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Well Steve, thanks to my new *********************************** jacks, I got to work on the pick-up*










*Then with my *********************************** scaffolding I started to paint the mansion*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Steve, I brought you a drink. It's in the truck. I brought one for you too Allison. Excuse me while I ring my favorite door bell.*


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

You guys are driving me crazy,
Soooo I thought I better get some therapy.
After therapy my psychiatrist said something that brought tears to my eyes.
He said,
'No hablo ingles.'


Sooo does that drink contain R.C.? I am parched!!!
For you **************************************** that means rum and coke!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh Odie,
Exactly what doorbell would that be?
I just got this gut feeling it ain't mine!!! LOL!!! (or IS it?)
And Steve? What's wrong with that measuring tape?
Don't you lift weights? 12 ounces at a time?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Did I ever tell you 'bout ma teelephun trook?*










Did you guys (Steve, Dan, and Mr. Trim) give Allison too many "R.C.'s"? She forgot she posted the "door bell" I keep ringing. Also, the drink isn't RC …. it's DAWG saliva …. silly girl. Remember, this is about dogs … well it used to be…..............................


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

I am not sure if this belongs here or the "what did you have for breakfast?"



All I know is it did not work out so well for him.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

New members?


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Thought for the day:

Handle every stressful situation like a dog; If you can't chew it, eat it or hump it, pee on it and walk away.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hey trifern, the new members have new jacks they're showing off too. Before that picture was taken, there was a fight over who got to take it. The wives really went at it.*










*The Loser*










*And the winner who took the picture*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Allison, I forgot to congratulate you on your new job. Way to go girl!*


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

It is you my friend who had to much to drink ! Don't you remember YOUR pic asking where did I put [email protected]$^&*%$ doorbell? 
You all need to get your mind out of the gutter and if you don't would you mind stepping aside so I could get by?????
Keep it up big boy and I will show you what I do with that bucket? LOL!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

This thread makes me feel like I am losing my head
!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Allison says, "put me down, so what if I put the bucket at the wrong end this time."*










*True story ….* Many years ago, before Allison had ever seen an elephant and with a few "R.C.s" under her belt, she looked out her window. She could see a strange animal in her melon patch. With seeing that she got on the tele-o-phone to Sheriff Steve. "Sheriff Steve, Sheriff Steve, There's an animal in my melon patch with two tails. You should see were it's putting those melons with one of those tails."


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Steve, remember my mansion?*

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn306/SteveKorz/***********************************-mansion.jpg

*I found the perfect lawnmower.*


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

thats no lawn mower , dont you know a *********************************** brothel when you see one ? lol you watch in a few minutes the brown one on top is gonna get down and climb in my buick and leave !! lol


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

im looking for mrs. perfect if you see her tell her im looking for her ok ?


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL… man-o-man, if I'd won that fishing tournament, *I *could have a lawnmower like that… lucky dog.

Check out this fisherman….


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I think we all know that sometimes Common Sense AIN'T so Common!...


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

because bikers dont own tractors


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dan was minding his own business, trolling for cat fish …..*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Odie, I liked your mower so much that I went out and bought one… same manufacturer, different model…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*OK, Dan, we're going to take you for little ride, see.*










*And egg destroyer …........ you're next.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Now Dan, I thought you were going to be nice.*


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Steve!
Between the pets of the unknown woodworker, and now all those eggs, s'pose you got a little to much time on your hands?

I have some wood that needs splittin'







</a>
I suspect you will say no, 
Sometimes ya just gotto do things yourself! Huh, Odie!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

This is pure and simple Alcohol Abuse!

<a href="http://www.funnyjunk.com">







alt=

Did this one catch a D.U.I.?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*Dan- LOL!!! the "dork" pic got me…* 
---------------------------


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I love that cat! Kinda reminds me of Odie, when he is out trying to catch Butterflies, but he J-U-S-T- don't quite ever catch them. But it's fun to watch!!!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Well guys, thanks for leaving post # 400 for me*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I wanted to show you my *********************************** coach seat on LumberJock Airlines.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Ma, look no*

*H*

*A*

*N*

*D*

*S*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I have seen this done in a lot of places, but not on your thread Odie!
What is up with THAT!!!



My Lord, Who posted this!!!


Ah Come on, SMILE!!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*WOW … you guys are going crazy. Throw me a life preserver.*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hi Kids, This just took me 2 1/2 minutes to download.*










It feels a little soft right *HERE!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I ran out of stuff at flickr to post new … so I thought I would bring back my favorite Allison shot.*










*BUCKET GIRL*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey this stuff is great guys and girl. What's all the stuff about "Bag Head"? It was funny though. Allison, I've been following your employment history. Great Job! The *********************************** stuff is my favorite.

Keep it coming ….....


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Please, know your place …. *"BAG BOY"*

*ON YOU!*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Allison got a new dog … a pugaphant*










*Get the bucket Allison*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Allison, what are you two doing?*










*Real dogs prefer sheep!*


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Odie, I have enough "crap" to handle with the first elephant. I think you need to give this new job to someone else!!! May I make a few suggestions?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

OH OK Allison, Here's something close to the breakfast of champions. I know it's not the "R" on corn flacks, but I hope it makes my "Buddy" smile.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Honest, this not a political view just a lot of fun.*


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

And to bring this forum back on track 'Lumberjocks is going to the dogs'. I have updated my photo.

Hi, and glad to see you.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Steelmum, we're glad you did.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Let's have a ball !*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

WHAT ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*DAN, This belongs in your breakfast topic.*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Oh that Allison likes R.C. ... This is my drink … here's mud in your eye.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I'll be right with you after I post this photo on "LumberJocks is going to the Dogs".*


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*pashley, that was very funny … thank you.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Here's looking at you kid (ladybug)*


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, Ok so I changed my profile to satisfy your urge.

Yea, yea, yea, butt ugly I know. But I can work the intersections with a sign " Will work for food" ! :-D


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*WILL WORK FOR FOOD*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*WILL STILL WORK FOR FOOD*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*We haven't heard from penguins for a long time.*










*Penguin Killers*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*They do a great job … I'm as clean as a whistle.*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Man … I'm soooo wasted …..*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*OH, HELP!!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

This page is now that big that it takes an eternity to load. !%$%^&*^%&$%#

```
$#
```
$


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/rusty031.flv

























































































































































​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dan, You've been busy!*










*Welcome to my swimming pool*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dan, you and I are still here … who'd a thought?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Congrats if you made it here … I takes over 3 minutes with DSL*










*STAY COOL, STAY COOL*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't believe this thing is still going. It just took me 3.75 minutes to load it. WOW!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I thought this thing was going to die of natural causes … who'd a thunk?*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Odie, that dog of yours is nearly as pretty as my kangaroo.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

3.75 minutes.. yikes, thank goodness I decided to hit the stop button so i could finally read the latest comments! sheesh


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Well MsDeb thanks for hitting our little corner … crazy huh? It takes me almost four minutes to load this. Steve had to quit because he has dial-up.* Grumpy, I like that kangaroo.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Boy Odie, You set yourself up on this one. I can't stop laughing long enough to comment on this…...........................................LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*How about a state bird … but of course, HER state.*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I would like eggs over medium, hash browns, bacon, sour dough toast, and YOU!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*It's 5:00 somewhere*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Odie, I think bucket girl's elephant is not well. Either that or giving birth to a *Lumberjock*.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*GRUMPY, you get the prize. Is that Allison the bucket girl?*










*TEA TIME*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Too hard to tell from the back Odie.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

That's good too Grumpy. *Hopefully coming soon … "Lumberjocks is going to the Dogs II".*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

You never know Odie, that might just take off.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hey Grumpy, Stuff it.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, if that's what you want but it might hurt my elephant.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

There's something smelly going on here. No posts for 2 days. Are you all rushing the Banks.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Grumpy, that's my accountant.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*And we have to add a pig with lipstick!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very good Odie, thats a *down underdog*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Let's be cool … be cool*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*They can even help around the house.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*CUTE SNAKE!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

You guys still here?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Why Dogs are Better than Humans!

Cute Puppy

10. Dogs love it when your friends come over.

9. The later you are, the more excited a dog is to see you.

8. Dogs will forgive you for playing with other dogs.

7. Anyone can get a good looking dog.

6. Dogs don't care if you haven't taken a shower in days.

5. Dogs never need to examine the relationship.

4. Dogs think every meal you cook is just perfect.

3. Dogs don't keep wearing your favorite clothes on the nights you need them.

2. Dogs don't want to know about every other dog you've had.

and last but not least…

1. Dogs even find you amusing


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Has it been that tough for you lately Dan?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*I JUST SAW A GHOST*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*It's all becoming clear to me.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WHAT'S THE PECKING ORDER IN HERE?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I HAVE THE CAT


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This is literally a 'church signs' debate, being played out in a Southern town, between Our Lady of Martyrs Catholic and Cumberland Presbyterian, a fundamentalist church. From top to bottom shows you the response and counter-response over time.

The Catholics are displaying a much better sense of humor! You get the impression that the Presbyterians are actually taking this seriously!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Can this duck go to heaven?*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Dan, is that where my cat has gone? He's been missing for two months, and this one looks exactly like him.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Go ahead, make my day!.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DAN, IS THAT YOU?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Why not my name sake ?*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

gifninja.com Create custom animated gifs at gifninja.com!​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Here's a Koalaphant for Grumpy*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Grumpy, she is H O T !

Now here's a two-fer


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Odie, here's a threesome. The one in the front is yours.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Since we both probably want the one on the bottom … we'll have to flip a coin.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I LIKE THAT SEAL ODIE


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Ah, but we can't forget the pig in lipstick.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*This still my favorite.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Did I beat you here? what a babe.










New look for me …. cracking my nuts


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

shoplifting dog


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Good one Fred … Merry Christmas*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

That was pretty good Fred.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Dan, your photos keep getting deleted … what gives?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

grumpy-looks like you got reply #600 if anybody is keeping score any more


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/a8338ae0.pbw


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats Grumpy … Thanks Fred we're watching.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Well done Odie, one popular site.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*This belongs in two places - right Grumpy ?*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

No argument from me unknown


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

ODIE, THIS DOG EVEN TAKES ORDERS. JUST TYPE IN A COMMAND & HE WILL ACT ON IT.
... Sit, roll over, down, stand, sing, dance, shake, fetch, play dead or sneeze.

http://www.idodogtricks.com/index_flash.html


----------



## ProbablyLost (Oct 7, 2008)

Why did you start this Odie? I just lost 20 minutes of my life that I will never get back


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Chris, thanks for joining us !*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Cooling off Aussie Style


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

looks kinda scary


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*This is for you Grumpy*


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*Can I play ?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

any BEARS fans ?










​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Who is your real friend?

This really works…!

If you don't believe it, just try this experiment.

Put your dog and your spouse in the trunk of the car for an hour.
When you open the trunk, who is really happy to see you?


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Grumpy I tried that, my dog was the only one glad to see me. The ex never did forgive me.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*DOGHETTI*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Yo Dude, keep that tongue to yourself !*


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

I got a nasty cramp in my right hand from scrolling through this entire thread!!!!!!!!!!!! Not to mention the concussions suffered from falling out of my chair laughing several times !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks bowyer … feel free to add*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/humor/58c985db.pbw


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu267/bowyer_01/2b65fb07.jpg


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/puppy-flower.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/yodapug.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*Time to relax.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/poo-derek.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/funny-dog.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/puppy-mess.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dan, she knows me too …*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://izismile.com/2009/04/20/naked_and_funny_i_a_barmaid_with_big_breasts_9_1_mb.html
Naked and funny - A barmaid with big breasts (9.1 Mb)</a>


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://izismile.com/img/img2/20090417/flash_girl.swf


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

My wife was always after me to go shopping with her........................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Then I began wearing my favorite T-shirt.....
......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

She doesn't want me to go shopping with her anymore...................................................................................................................

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/humor 2/146dbc89.pbw



























​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

One day, Pete complained to his friend, "My elbow really hurts. I guess I should see a doctor."

His friend said, "Don't do that. There's a computer at the drug store that can diagnose anything quicker and cheaper than a doctor.

Simply put in a sample of your urine, and the computer will diagnose your problem and tell you what you can do about and it will only costs you $10.00."

Pete figured he had nothing to lose, so he filled a jar with a urine sample and went to the drug store. Finding the computer, he poured in the sample and deposited the $10.00.

The computer started making some noise and various lights started flashing. After a brief pause, out popped a small slip of paper which read:

1. You have tennis elbow.
2. Soak your arm in warm water, avoid heavy labor.
3. It will be better in two weeks…....

That evening while thinking how amazing this new technology was and how it would change medical science forever, he began to wonder if this computer could be fooled.

He decided to give it a try. He mixed together some tap water, a stool sample from his dog, and urine samples from his wife and daughter. To top it off, he masturbated into the concoction.

He went back to the drug store, located the computer, poured in the sample and deposited the $10.00. The machine again made the usual noises, flashed its alights, and printed out the following analysis:

1. Your tap water is too hard.
2. Get a water softener.
3. Your dog has ringworm.
4. Bathe him with anti-fungal shampoo.
5. Your daughter is using cocaine.
6. Put her in a rehabilitation clinic.
7. Your wife is pregnant ….... twin girls. They aren't yours. Get a lawyer.
8. And if you don't stop masturbating, your elbow will never get better


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Dan, that one's a WINNER !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wait for it to load


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

maybe a homemade jib-jab with a head sticking out of a toilet … hmmmmm the possibilities are endless ….

eYAW ,,,, HA-HA-HA-HA !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

test test test … still need to find some legs



















​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Oops, ceiling cat got caught in the moment … not really … just another request.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/malpki.flv

got this in a email today, pretty bad. You know it must be bad if I hide down here ... deep in the bowels of lumberjocks​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Acid Picdump (88 pics)


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..
Sorry I'm a Republican, but he is just not my guy… but what the heck … its DOG HUMOR >grinzzz<


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*San Francisco Gay Area condom caddy.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*Corporate Dogs*



























*The Crazy Secretaries whipped Husband*


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

poodle


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

A dog gave birth to puppies near the road 
and was cited for littering.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

we know about little dogs










nasty










Dogs, strange bunch


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

critical mass


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

OMG


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

surely


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y462/staffpicks/Animated_GIFs/dog-2.gif


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

